# Help / Gold Recovery Bars Melted



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

HELLO. Im new in this great forum.

I have 1 ingot (about 1.5 kg) maked from melted goldplated pins and there is a small amount of gold mixed with other metals (copper, zinc and tin).

I would like to know how to separate the "other" metals from Gold Recovery Bars ... Im a beginner but ok with chemicals and I have done some gold recoveries from computers scrap ok.

Please what do you recomend me for separate the gold and refine it ? 

Any system or link or video ? where I can see it an learn more about this.

Thanks a lot to everybody.


----------



## nickvc (May 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.
You have made the first mistake in melting the material as you will now have a much harder time to recover what little gold you had maybe 6 grams or so.
My advice is two fold, if this is likely to be an ongoing hobby or business then forget about your bars and spend some time reading here on the forum about the best ways to run various materials, you will be able to recover the gold at a later stage.
If this is a one off then list it in eBay and save yourself a lot of time and frustration not to mention the chemical costs to recover the gold.
There is no simple easy way to do this I'm afraid, you have to read and understand the chemistry to be able to recover and refine, you can do this but you have to do the reading first.
Good luck.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 22, 2016)

If you melted it yourself them you do know what is inside and it may be salvaged eventually. If you bought bars from ebay or somebody else there is strong possibility that there is no gold there at all. None.


----------



## justinhcase (May 22, 2016)

I believe you may have gotten them for a chap in France?Am I correct?
I have had four people come to me with identical bars from the same chap.
They have much more value in copper than P.M.'s.


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the answers.

First its a little bit difficult to understand everything for me in another language, my English its ok, but technically could be better.

I have been reading a lot here and practising as hobby about "gold recovery" ( I do not have so much time).

But I would like to know the right process for separate this few gold if you please can help me, and Yes this is an item that comes from France.


----------



## nickvc (May 22, 2016)

covoner said:


> Thanks to everyone for the answers.
> 
> First its a little bit difficult to understand everything for me in another language, my English its ok, but technically could be better.
> 
> ...




My advice is don't bother it will cost you more in time, equipment and chemicals than you will recover in gold. Chalk this up to a learnt mistake and read he forum, look out for material to refine while studying and one day that bar will yield it's gold.
As I have stated many times there is no easy way to recover and refine without the basic knowledge so you know what to expect and how to put things right when they go wrong, if this was easy then everybody would be refining, it's not hard once you know what to do but it's that part that many fail to see, you have to read and study or find a mentor to show you, few in the forum have the time to mentor and those that do will charge you a lot of money and rightly so.
Sorry to be blunt but you have purchased junk, chalk it up to experience and study if you really want to learn refining.
Good luck and get reading.


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

Ok.

"READ READ READ AND STUDY ..."

I still have been recovering gold from computets and electronic. But in this case of the ingot I have a lot of dudes and a friend recomend me this forum.

Aftet some answers i get ...

Dont do that
Dont spend your time
Read read and read
Study and study

My friends I have been reading the forum since a couple of weeks, Its a very big firum and confused and I did not find any solution SOME PEOPLE AND EXPERTS ARE TOO JEALOUS TOO HELP, sorry but thats true !!!

Probably its my first and last post in this forum.

Saludos


----------



## nickvc (May 22, 2016)

covoner said:


> Ok.
> 
> "READ READ READ AND STUDY ..."
> 
> ...




You are mistaken we want to help and the answers to all your questions are here on the forum but you need to study to learn the processes or you will be posting question after question because either something goes wrong or you don't know what to do next, we do not get paid to help you no one here does but if that's the sort of help you want I will happily charge you to teach you what took me 40 years to learn, not several weeks. There are others here who will I'm sure be happy to offer a similar service but you can have all that knowledge for free if you study and read, the choice is yours, getting an attitude will not win you friends on the forum or gain you help, we will help but you have to do your part.


----------



## 4metals (May 22, 2016)

> Probably it's my first and last post in this forum.



If that is what you truly feel then don't let the door hit you in the a**!

The reality is you screwed up, you shouldn't have melted it first. If you bought it as a bar, than you shouldn't have as you obviously have no way to verify the seller's claim. The tin in there will cause you filtering issues and you will consume a lot of acid. The only option you have left is to treat it as if it were gold filled and dissolve it in nitric. 

If you had taken the time to read you would have found this out, we don't really appreciate having to answer the same questions over and over but sometimes we do. But we are even less inclined to help those who come here with an attitude! We owe you nothing and you have already received more than you deserve.


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

4metals said:


> > If that is what you truly feel then don't let the door hit you in the a**!



Lee ahora tu en mi idioma y veras lo dificil que es leer que no comprender, de verdad creo que hay otras maneras de contestar en un foro, y me ha bastado escribir una pregunta una vez para recibir todo tipo de criticas.

Definitivamente abandono el foro Y A TOMAR POR CULO TE VAS TU ... HDP (averigua que quiere decir)

Salu2


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 22, 2016)

covoner said:


> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> > > If that is what you truly feel then don't let the door hit you in the a**!
> ...




Pues bien , esperamos que hayan disfrutado de su estancia corta en el foro . Pero siento que usted debe saber que será de corta duración con su actitud. No deje que la puerta se golpeó en el culo en su salida .

Buen día y adiós


----------



## nickvc (May 22, 2016)

I feel really sorry for the guy but if he won't listen and wants to be seen as clever what can we do.
I can't speak Spanish well enough to fully help and with that attitude not sure I want to.
I did translate his last post, it was far from complimentary and not suitable to be in the forum, I would suggest the mods remove it totally.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2016)

I'm sorry you find it difficult to translate everything. Yes, I took the time to translate your post. We didn't create the forum in English to make it difficult. It is the language most of us speak.

You think people don't answer your questions because they are jealous? We had a member who felt the same way when he kept trying to process an ore, and members kept telling him to get an assay before he got hurt. Read what happened to him in his most recent thread, Caution new members!.

Tell me what you learn, and I'll tell you how to process your bar.

Dave


----------



## jeneje (May 22, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> covoner said:
> 
> 
> > 4metals said:
> ...


¡¡¡Guau!!! Creo que él se ha ido. Oh, bueno ,,, otra - bits uno el polvo .


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'm sorry you find it difficult to translate everything. Yes, I took the time to translate your post. We didn't create the forum in English to make it difficult. It is the language most of us speak.
> 
> You think people don't answer your questions because they are jealous? We had a member who felt the same way when he kept trying to process an ore, and members kept telling him to get an assay before he got hurt. Read what happened to him in his most recent thread, Caution new members!.
> 
> ...



Is Not that Dave, I just asked a help about this ingolt, (please read my post from the benninig) but there are "some persons" that don't respect the new ones as we are rubish or we are stupid, (I readed enough in this forum).

For the rest of persons Im sorry, but one of that answers was ... bla bla bla in your ASS !!!, so please re-read all I posted again and think that you are new in this forum and you receive that answers.

At the moment im going to look, learn and see if its the kind of forum I like to participate.

Thanks Dave for all, I keep at the moment that ingolt in a drawer until im I a "professional" jejeje. Saludos Amigo !!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 22, 2016)

covoner said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry you find it difficult to translate everything. Yes, I took the time to translate your post. We didn't create the forum in English to make it difficult. It is the language most of us speak.
> ...



There is never *enough* of this forum read, as one can always learn more.
And, there are a *ton* of "INGOT/drop" threads, which seem to come in waves with new users that know it all.
Nobody here was trying to patronize, belittle, diminish you.

But, also, nobody here likes their help (given freely) to be tossed to the side as if it is invalid, simply because it isnt what you wanted to hear.

There is a great deal of information on this forum, more than enough for a guy to read for a few years. To assume that one could learn enough in a couple weeks is, honestly, absurd.

Even with an idetic memory, a couple weeks is barely enough to get your feet wet, let alone a full understand of hydrometalurgy.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2016)

covoner, as a moderator, I read every post on the forum. I also choose my words carefully when posting, often reviewing entire threads before doing so. You asked how to process your bar. 

Nickvc gave excellent advice. If you're going to become a refiner, set it aside and study. The only way to recover your gold from them economically is to use them in your stock pot. But telling you that right now will probably not make sense. Once you study, it will.

Patnor was correct in warning you that bars like this bought from someone else may not contain any gold at all.

Justincase correctly guessed that you may have gotten it from someone in France, and advised you that the value of the base metals was likely higher than the precious metals.

You confirmed that this was from France, which means justincase is probably right that there is very little precious metal present. But you insisted you want to know how to process it.

Nickvc again took his time to advise you not to bother with this bar, and again advised you to study.

And then you got upset. You lashed out at the members of this forum and insulted the very people who had tried to help you.

I understand the difficulty you must face with the language barrier. We have many members from around the world who face the same problem. It is not an excuse for bad behavior when you become frustrated.

I believe in giving people a second chance. This is your second chance. It took me over a year and a half to read every post on this forum. I did it because I wanted to learn this fascinating art. If you want to learn, you'll have to do the same. If you run into things you don't understand along the way, we'll be there to help. But if you lash out at anyone again in the future, I will personally send you on your way.

Welcome to the forum. I hope you'll find what you want here. I mentioned that the stock pot was the only economical way to deal with your bar. The stock pot is a step in treating the wastes we create in refining. It is described in the book in my signature line and has been discussed at length in the forum.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (May 22, 2016)

Try to keep the discussion civil, please!

Dave beat me to it, but I still going to post what I wrote...

Starting to post in Spanish isn't going to get you any new friends. I could easily follow the discussion via google translate. But it gives me more work for me as an admin to check every post.

covoner, no one is jealous on your bar and want to keep the secret of how to refine it for them selves. Try search for "gold drops" and you will see that the advice is the same all the time.

My advice, as always, put it in the stock pot and eventually you will recover the gold.

But I don't like your attitude you have shown so far, if you made a mistake and bought this "gold bar" don't take it out on the ones on the forum that only wants to help you.
I suggest you apologize if you want to stay here as a member.

I could have written this in Swedish to make a point but I didn't because I respect the time of my fellow members.

Göran


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

OK: I understant so Sorry to everybody.



FrugalRefiner said:


> ...Tell me what you learn, and I'll tell you how to process your bar.
> 
> Dave



I have pins, ceramic cpu, gold fingers, mother board etc, and I learned to separate the gold plated with water+acid nitric and to disolve in Aqua Regia that gold, and refine it with Urea+Metabisulfito Sodico ... I have done it right, and I took the famous Gold-Dust ready to melt, I have done that several times, but with that ingolt (because it has gold and other metals inside), I dont know wich tecnic is going to be the best (probably, electrolisis inversa with Sulfuric acid???).


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> covoner, as a moderator, I read every post on the forum ...
> 
> And then you got upset. You lashed out at the members of this forum and insulted the very people who had tried to help you.
> 
> Dave



Ok I understand, but you forget who have been insulting me first, Ok?, probably an old and a very good member, and I am new and "stupid"



4metals said:


> > Probably it's my first and last post in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont worry Mr. Moderator I now what to do now (but you have forget that man).

FOR ME PROBLEM FINISHED, AND SORRY TO EVERYONE OK ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2016)

I asked you to read the post I provided a link to, and tell me what you learned. Did you follow the link?

Both Göran and I have told you to process your bar in your stock pot. If you want to try a sulfuric stripping cell, that's your choice. It won't work, but all I can do is give advice. If you try a cell, be advised that the concentrated sulfuric acid is very dangerous. I won't waste any more of your time with my suggestions.

Dave


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> ...Try search for "gold drops" and you will see that the advice is the same all the time. Göran



tack Görant, you helped me a lot (that was all), and so easy.


----------



## 4metals (May 22, 2016)

Remind me again why we try to help guys like this? It's guys like this that make us want to put a waiting period before new members can post.


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I asked you to read the post I provided a link to, and tell me what you learned. Did you follow the link?
> 
> Both Göran and I have told you to process your bar in your stock pot. If you want to try a sulfuric stripping cell, that's your choice. It won't work, but all I can do is give advice. If you try a cell, be advised that the concentrated sulfuric acid is very dangerous. I won't waste any more of your time with my suggestions.
> 
> Dave



Sorry I did not see you answer, Yes I readed about "gold drops", Im in it, and dont worry about Chemicals, Thanks for your help Dave, and the rest of members :lol: :lol:


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

4metals said:


> Remind me again why we try to help guys like this? It's guys like this that make us want to put a waiting period before new members can post.


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2016)

4metals said:


> Remind me again why we try to help guys like this? It's guys like this that make us want to put a waiting period before new members can post.


I'm struggling for an answer. I just try to imagine how hard it would be for me if the forum was in a different language, but...

Dave


----------



## covoner (May 22, 2016)

If that can help to somebody, here are some good videos:

*Gold Recovery Bullion Bar Melted Drop Scrap Plated Computer Pins Scam*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zil0KCuZKx0

*EBay scams on gold bearing ingots*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe0TJaP90Ss


Salu2


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 22, 2016)

4metals said:


> Remind me again why we try to help guys like this? It's guys like this that make us want to put a waiting period before new members can post.



Because we all have to remember that we all started knowing nothing in this field. And we try to teach people to have patience.


----------

